# A Great Start



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well first night in Hong Kong on my trip had a great night around the bars etc totally totally bonkers never seen nothing like it in my life. The only problem now is a massive Tyhpoon is scheduled to hit HK tomorrow Virgin already cancelled their Sunday flight. So looks like it will be a day in the hotel room,just hope the internet stays on line.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Well first night in Hong Kong on my trip had a great night around the bars etc totally totally bonkers never seen nothing like it in my life. The only problem now is a massive Tyhpoon is scheduled to hit HK tomorrow Virgin already cancelled their Sunday flight. So looks like it will be a day in the hotel room,just hope the internet stays on line.


are you with the wife, palls or jack jones


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am on my own first stage of my trip to Australia. The oldest backpacker in town..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If weather improves pop over to Lama island, get the ferry from Aberdeen, great local fish places there...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well the Typhoon was a bit of a damp squid ,blew itself out by the time it reached HK. Off to the airport now going down to Sydney overnight.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

lucky bugger !!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just ti rub it in its the bridge walk tomorrow then breakfast on Bondi beach the day after


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Huh !!!!! You can keep the bridge , cober !!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Would have loved to do the Bridge when we were there but ran out of time (and money!). We did one of the towers instead - at least you can take your camera up there, unlike the bridge walk. I'd recommend the jet boat from the harbour too - brilliant fun!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bridge walk, is that where u go over the suspension bit up really high?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> Bridge walk, is that where u go over the suspension bit up really high?


That's the one - right over the top of the arch


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 on the jet boat round the harbour

Don't drink too much tonight, they do breath tests on the bridge

Get ferry over to Manley on Staurday morning, well worth it if only to watch the beach volleyball (with skimpy cossies)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Walk around the coastal path from bondi to bronte via tamarama (and back).
Elizabeth bay / Rushcutters is a nice area too ..


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

If you want a nice sandwich, go to my mate's shop at 52 Spring Street, Bondi Junction.

Sadly, thats all I can add to this conversation... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got to really pick out what I want to do only here for 3 days then off to Perth for 2 weeks I then changed my plans so then I am going to fly to Adelaide then take the train to Sydney I have only 3 hours to spare for my connection for the flight back to HK so hope it does not go tits up . No rush to get back and I am on Standby with a Virgin staff ticket so no big deal


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Say HI to Kylie for me :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Bridge walk, is that where u go over the suspension bit up really high?
> ...


Cdnt do it bud, I panic on second level of ladder


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just lying here in bed sun streaming in 7.30 am . Going to get ready for a packed day,Bondi for breakfast first


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Just lying here in bed sun streaming in 7.30 am . Going to get ready for a packed day,Bondi for breakfast first


Oh shush!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Just lying here in bed sun streaming in 7.30 am . Going to get ready for a packed day,Bondi for breakfast first
> ...


Sorry Paul

Just got in after a fun packed day. Did the breakfast on Bondi which was brill not a cloud in the sky 26 cel . Had a swim nearly lost me nuts bloody cold water or what,it's just in spring. Went then to Watsons Bay then caught the ferry back into the harbour. On our way in we had some AURAF helicopters doing some practice runs and general showing off over the bridge in readiness for the Fleet Review first week of Oct. We did the twilight and night bridge walk which was stunning,the weather warm and clear. I have to say the view over the city with all the lights is just simply breathtaking


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

never mind that,, have you met Kylie yet [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

roddy said:


> never mind that,, have you met Kylie yet [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Roddy
I wish :roll:

Really will be sad to leave Sydney. It is one of the greatest cities in the world and I would love to come back one day. Anyway it's off to Perth now for two weeks


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i would have thot it would take about two weeks to get over to Perth,,, anyway,, keep your eye out for you know who :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

roddy said:


> i would have thot it would take about two weeks to get over to Perth,,, anyway,, keep your eye out for you know who :wink:


WHO


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > i would have thot it would take about two weeks to get over to Perth,,, anyway,, keep your eye out for you know who :wink:
> ...


KYLIE !!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's the Aussie Rules final today and Fremantle Dockers are in the final over in Melbourne. The Dockers are my cousins team the whole town as gone crazy complete underdogs they are. Anyway it's going to be boozy afternoon.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


He should be so lucky, lucky lucky lucky

Start taking pics Hilly will be a good journal to look back over


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

That ARF is mad , it makes rugby look tame , 
Some pictures of Kylie would be great


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well the Dockers lost but did not disgrace themselves. You are right Roddy lost count of how manny players went off with blood injuries. There where 40 thousand people in Main Street in Fremantle the place was rocking, we stayed at home where the drink flowed better


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys
First things first. Roddy I am sure I spotted Kylie today,well if it wasn't the bugle in my pants was for nothing. Anyway I have ended up in Adelaide now, and what a really nice city. I have a great hotel on the seafront in Geneil, bars shops etc that are some of the best I have encountered on my trip ,and the Aussies here are so friendly, it's untrue. Tomorrow I catch the Indian Pacific train to Sydney,really looking forward to that. It's nearing the end of my trip now as the wife on FaceTime yesterday said don't you think it's time you came home. Fair play


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i can only say that i hope it was Kylie,, i would hate to think that you have had to endure all those sun drenched beaches, cold beers , ausie barbies etc for three weeks without something to remember your time by... 8)
oh BTW, it is bloody freezin here :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hate to burst both of your bubbles, but Kylie is currently in the UK filming for The Voice, so I guess the bugle in your pants Hilly was just pining for your wife


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

It was 28 degrees here on Wednesday, Guess what I get here, pissing down and 15 degrees


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Hate to burst both of your bubbles, but Kylie is currently in the UK filming for The Voice, so I guess the bugle in your pants Hilly was just pining for your wife


WHERE ????


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

According to Wikipedia, some auditions in Manchester and the rest in and around London. Most of the London ones are just down the road from me.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> According to Wikipedia, some auditions in Manchester and the rest in and around London. Most of the London ones are just down the road from me.


auditions for what ??


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

"The Voice" - another awful TV talent/singing show. But this paid for with the licence fee :-\


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmm, well i hope Kylie does well...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Hate to burst both of your bubbles, but Kylie is currently in the UK filming for The Voice, so I guess the bugle in your pants Hilly was just pining for your wife


Thanks Paul that's pissed on my parade  must have been a look a like :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to burst both of your bubbles, but Kylie is currently in the UK filming for The Voice, so I guess the bugle in your pants Hilly was just pining for your wife
> ...


Sorry buddy! :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's was a life size cardboard cutout ( very small )Kylie advertising Melbourne Cup Ladies day. I knew I had seen her.


----------

